# Best driving clothes



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Okay people, show me your favorite driving clothes!

I have a shirt that I have had for years, makes me giggle whenever I wear it and I'm Ubering.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

This is my official Disneyland shirt, but I've worn it a few times while ubering.

Always gets tons of laughs.

People even want to take pictures of my gut.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 263473
> 
> 
> This is my official Disneyland shirt, but I've worn it a few times while ubering.
> ...


Dude, youre hideous.....you look like the rejected back up dancer of the Blue Man Group.... (just kidding)

My wife bought me this shirt last christmas and I usually wear it on friday or saturday night when I drive...gets some laughs out of the Gen Xers


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If I have a true honest choice in the matter, like when i did uber or when i owned my taxi.

I'd wear cargo shorts and a Hawaiian shirt

Complying with the taxi regulations?

I have these really comfy khaki pants with an elastic band,

and golf shirts or MORE Hawaiian shirts..

IF i was still doing uberX it would probably be something closer to

Scratch that... the homeless beggars make more...


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Since I’m a lady, I like to wear things that will get me the most tips. Nothing too trashy, but just enough cleavage to suit the night and morning crowds.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> gets some laughs out of the Gen Xers


I would have thought the old farts like me would get that one.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

With the holidays upon us i will be wearing my holiday gear soon!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> Since I'm a lady, I like to wear things that will get me the most tips. Nothing too trashy, but just enough cleavage to suit the night and morning crowds.


You really need to change your avatar.

Always thinking you're a guy unless you say something that indicates you're a gal.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Always thinking you're a guy unless you say something that indicates you're a gal.


We all get that one sometimes. It's the "default" assumption, and why people think they don't know any gay or trans people too.

Christine


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> We all get that one sometimes. It's the "default" assumption, and why people think they don't know any gay or trans people too.
> 
> Christine


I'm strictly referring to avatars:shifty:


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 263473
> 
> 
> This is my official Disneyland shirt, but I've worn it a few times while ubering.


Haha why did you blur out Pluto's eyes? To protect his identity too?

Wear a gimp costume. That way no one tries to 'force' anything and obviously you can't speak.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

As a guy, I simply wear a pink polo shirt. I've gotten comments if I support the fight against breast cancer and I get a lot of love from the ladies 

I have heard stories of pax from other drivers who have worn shirts "tips are not included in the fare" and other soliciting tip options by wearing shirts. I'll definitely pass


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

My avatar is trans....



BikingBob said:


> Haha why did you blur out Pluto's eyes? To protect his identity too?


Thats because Pluto does not want to be associated with an Uber driver....and yet, somehow....you figured out who he was.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 263473
> 
> 
> This is my official Disneyland shirt, but I've worn it a few times while ubering.
> ...


WOW! You're so lucky! You, your wife, and Pluto got a picture with Snow White and Cinderella at the same time!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DocT said:


> WOW! You're so lucky! You, your wife, and Pluto got a picture with Snow White and Cinderella at the same time!


Rapunzel!
Confusing Rapunzel with Cinderella is like confusing Spider-Man with Batman.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Rapunzel!
> Confusing Rapunzel with Cinderella is like Confusing Spider-Man with Batman.


That was my second guess. My daughter has a majority of the princess dresses, and I just can't keep up with all of them.
Tinkerbell
Moana
Elsa (3 styles: pre-coronation, coronation, and spring)
Anna (3 styles: pre-coronation, coronation, and spring)
Rapunzel
Cinderella
Mulan
Sleeping Beauty
Pocahantus
Little Mermaid (2 styles)
Belle (Beauty and the Beast)
and some others I can't remember.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

lol. I just saw this in a different light. Uber EATS driver. Bon Appetite! Maybe I'm just slow...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Depends on the weather.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DocT said:


> That was my second guess. My daughter has a majority of the princess dresses, and I just can't keep up with all of them.
> Tinkerbell
> Moana
> Elsa (3 styles: pre-coronation, coronation, and spring)
> ...


Rapunzel and Elsa are the most popular right now. Even though Anna is really the star of the movie and doesn't get nearly as much credit as she should.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> Since I'm a lady, I like to wear things that will get me the most tips. Nothing too trashy, but just enough cleavage to suit the night and morning crowds.


If I was your pax I would need to take a really close look to see if you deserved a tip and, if so, how much.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SaintCl89 said:


> View attachment 263765


Hahahahaha

Never seen that. Perfect shirt for an ant!!!!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> Since I'm a lady, I like to wear things that will get me the most tips. Nothing too trashy, but just enough cleavage to suit the night and morning crowds.


Prove it. Pics?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> lol. I just saw this in a different light. Uber EATS driver. Bon Appetite! Maybe I'm just slow...


That was my reaction to it also.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Fridays, whatever I wore to work that day.
Saturdays, whatever I'm wearing to hang out with friends that day.
Sundays, Viking jersey, shorts and Jesus shoes.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Ant shirt


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

I get the best tips with this outfit.


----------



## Rolling Resistance (May 10, 2017)

Anyone rocking the Lyft 1K Club jacket?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Rolling Resistance said:


> Anyone rocking the Lyft 1K Club jacket?


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Hahahahahahahaha (takes a breath) haaaaaaa hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Okay people, show me your favorite driving clothes!
> 
> I have a shirt that I have had for years, makes me giggle whenever I wear it and I'm Ubering.


A pair of speedos and a wife-beater t-shirt with tobacco stains all down the front. 
And, no, I won't (for the continued health of your eyes) send a photo.



FlashedBlaze said:


> As a guy, I simply wear a pink polo shirt. I've gotten comments if I support the fight against breast cancer and I get a lot of love from the ladies


+
I have a pink necktie that I wear sometimes. When it gets commented on I just say "Yea, I'm a big breast supporter, have been since I was about two or three minutes old."


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Since we are being honest:

Friday - typically what I wore to work. Casual Friday at work, so jeans.
Saturday - always shorts and a polo shirt. The shorts because even in winter I have the heat on for the passengers. No need to roast myself. Polo - just a generic color and no logo to invite people to engage. Dri-Fit material to keep sweating to a minimum.
Sunday - Shorts again. Polo shirt again.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeans or shorts and $5 tees or striped tees from Walmart


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

If they ordered UberNude ...


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Comfy sweater










In Northern Nigeria I put on a more culturally appropriate hijab


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Comfy sweater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the thumbs up pics.

If you ever start driving yourself, let us know, we would love to hear some "real life" experiences from an employee, lol. You could start by driving for Lyft, that way you wouldn't feel guilty about any complaining. Just donate your earnings to whatever charity is popular that month.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Assless chaps


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Some sort of jacket so you can easily wear a Jackass holster rig and keep it concealed.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Always gets tons of laughs


Pluto's face blur!!! You gd genius! I'm having a fit!


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Okay people, show me your favorite driving clothes!
> 
> I have a shirt that I have had for years, makes me giggle whenever I wear it and I'm Ubering.


Love it!! Post it on DC's board....The original inventors of the "Shirlington Shuffle".


----------



## bwb1980 (Oct 3, 2018)

I drive in the desert, and I work another job that requires very dress/casual almost to shirt and tie, and I'll do rides in the morning before work in slacks, dress shirt, and slip on shoes, which is actually very comfortable and gets me compliments from some riders.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 264347


Nice ant


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

All right, here's my favorite outfit. I'm gonna describe it pretty much to a T. If I ever pick you up in Madison you'll probably know it. 

Dark frame "hipster" glasses:









I love wearing one of these "Dickies" style SoCal brewery work shirts. To me the dark colors tell pax I'm serious (about enforcing my rules) and the fit hides my belt with some room to spare...which can be useful at times...if you know what I'm saying:















BMW Motorsport driving gloves, even when I'm driving an Asian economy sedan:









(Yes I actually wear driving gloves. It's my trademark so don't knock it. When pax ask I can come up with a handful of reasons I wear them, but the bottom line is I like them. )

Stone washed jeans for comfort:









Either Saucony Cohesion or some version of the brown Sketchers memory foam, again for comfort:









Variations:

On a lazy Saturday or Sunday, especially if I take a ping from my house, I will throw on a ball cap with a small woodsy camo pattern.

If I am driving sleepy drunks, walk of shamers, and air travellers on Sunday before church I will have on my church clothes, which are usually khakis or solid black jeans and a long sleeve button down or polo shirt.

I very rarely go out with just a T shirt. I feel having at least some kind of collar, even if it's a fleece, says "professional".


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I am wearing my Yoga clothes. Yes, I’m not in a class right now. Yes, I’m a chubby girl. No, I don’t give a crap. I find it comfortable.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Forgot to mention I also like Hawaiian shirts. I was wearing my favorite one when I picked up the guy from Miami, who kept asking for cocaine, in my Bimmer. He didn't believe me when I said I didn't know where to get any.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> We all get that one sometimes. It's the "default" assumption, and why people think they don't know any gay or trans people too.
> 
> Christine


I get what you're saying-but I'm just a regular, boring, cisgender female. I just wanted to use that avatar because I love that episode of family guy where Peter "signs up" to be an Uber Driver.

I also don't want people to assume that I'm female and take anything I have to say less seriously.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Winter - tshirt and jeans
All other times - T-shirt and shorts


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I have a bunch of polo t-shirts left over from a job I worked so I wear those. Nothing exciting there lol



SaintCl89 said:


> Winter - tshirt and jeans
> All other times - T-shirt and shorts


You live in Saint Cloud Florida and not Minnesota I presume?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I have a bunch of polo t-shirts left over from a job I worked so I wear those. Nothing exciting there lol


Wear them wet.

Just saying if you want them to be more exciting


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

New York. Just don’t like wearing a jacket while I’m driving. Bothers me. I’m weird.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I am really jonesing for a pair of real driving shoes. The extra light flexible thin soled shoes with the wrap around heel.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I make a Uniform ...White Shirt Black Buttons ...with Levi 514's and a nice comfy pair a Skecher boat shoes










Get those shirts on Aliexpress.. (a Chinese version of Amazon)


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 264347


Lol. Ant.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Black slacks, pastel solid color button down shirt with modest cuff links, or white shirt on days I'm chartered, solid black tie, black vest, black jacket, Italian boots. Gotta keep it professional.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Summer: Skorts, nice tee, flats.

Winter: mid-calf skirt, tunic, sweater, boots.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

When it's 80 degrees and sunny a wife beater, shorts and flip flops provide the most comfort. Not the best for tips though.



Karen Stein said:


> Summer: Skorts, nice tee, flats.
> 
> Winter: mid-calf skirt, tunic, sweater, boots.


Is there a casual Friday dress code?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> Lol. Ant.


hot ant


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Quick-release plastic-buckled belt. There is _no_ advantage in having the belly uncomfortably restrained and overhanging your jeans and belt while driving. You can unbuckle with the left hand while driving without the pax noticing / thinking that you are about to bring Percy out to say hello. Rebuckling when you get out to load luggage etc is also a "snap".


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I can't say I knew anyone went to these great lengths before. I've done a suit before (got off of work early, job interview) and people have complimented me. But again, it's about comfort. You're going A to B. As long as I am not naked, who cares haha


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> hot ant


Yes. Lissetti is lovely.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I never wear a t shirt
Leather boots or real shoes.
Jeans, neat not faded, no tears.
Belt.
Buttoned collar shirt.
I wear a hat.
Instant sun visor.
Keeps hair out of eyes.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You really need to change your avatar.
> 
> Always thinking you're a guy unless you say something that indicates you're a gal.


since its family guy...maybe an avatar on Lois or Meg?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I drive people in tuxedos and evening gowns from $500 a night hotels
To resturants with tuxedoed doormen who run out to open doors of my car.

I also drive puking college kids.

Least i can do is wear Big Boy Long Pants and a Real Shirt.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

I had an interesting pax from Kazakhstan who turned me on to a new clothing style that is very comfortable. I wear it every time I drive:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber 


Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 263634


does Eat Drivers.

" FEEL THE CHURN"#


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I drive people in tuxedos and evening gowns from $500 a night hotels
> To resturants with tuxedoed doormen who run out to open doors of my car.
> 
> I also drive puking college kids.
> ...


I understand what you mean. I never want to pick someone up from a fancy resort or a mansion and feel embarrassed by the condition of my car or by what I'm wearing. That's just me though

I will never hate on what other drivers wear. We don't get paid enough to care.



Steve_TX said:


> I had an interesting pax from Kazakhstan who turned me on to a new clothing style that is very comfortable. I wear it every time I drive:


VERY NIICE!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

yankdog said:


> Assless chaps


FREDDY Mercury fan eh ?


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> FREDDY Mercury fan eh ?


Could be a fan of Diamond David Lee Roth, Prince, or Howard Stern. All bared their buns public in assless chaps/pants!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Steve_TX said:


> Could be a fan of Diamond David Lee Roth, Prince, or Howard Stern. All bared their buns public in assless chaps/pants!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

In keeping with my recent rash of posts...


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

SaintCl89 said:


> View attachment 263765


Awesome shirt, since I make my real money selling parts to get rid of that "little light!"


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Spider-Man said:


> since its family guy...maybe an avatar on Lois or Meg?


Stewie!! Remember Stewie often dresses in women's attire.


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF (Jul 28, 2018)

I wear a cult of Chucky shirt .... I took someone to a high class resort in Sonoma. With faded jeans and black tar stain on it. I dont really care


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> don't want people to assume that I'm female and take anything I have to say less seriously


When I think a post is from a female, I think I take it more seriously.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Gilby said:


> When I think a post is from a female, I think I take it more seriously.


Good idea.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Spider-Man said:


> since its family guy...maybe an avatar on Lois or Meg?


I know. It's Peter who regularly talks about his penis. 
And a woman has as an avatar?

Hope she wants people to think she's a he.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Okay people, show me your favorite driving clothes!
> 
> I have a shirt that I have had for years, makes me giggle whenever I wear it and I'm Ubering.


 What does the shirt say? As a rider I would likely never see the front long enough to figure it our or care so you will have to give me a bit of help here and also understand why your pax did not get the "joke"...?


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> What does the shirt say? As a rider I would likely never see the front long enough to figure it our or care so you will have to give me a bit of help here and also understand why your pax did not get the "joke"...?


I doubt he wants the pax to get the joke.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

It's a reference to an old song by a group called.........LMFAO. Note the shirt on the singer to the right










Some of the lyrics from the song :

Every day I'm shufflin'
Shufflin', shufflin'
Step up fast and be the first girl to make me throw this cash
We get money don't be mad, now stop
Hatin' is bad


----------



## Sixersman1 (May 23, 2015)

Nothing... nothing at all.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

If I'm coming back from my day business and pick someone up I will be in a suit or business attire. I get comments like 'I assume this isn't your primary job?'

Otherwise if I am Ubering specifically it's the following:

*Sweat pants

*t-shirt 

*sneakers

*sweatshirt in cold weather

I can't tell you how many rides I've done straight from the gym when we had good Surge. A Febreze shower and I was good to go.

It's not Uber Black. They want me in limo attire they can pay me limo rates. Otherwise STFU while I Longhaul your ass.

4.93-4.95 rating. Nobody GAF what you're wearing.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't expect pax to see it, or get it.

It says: Every day I'm shufflin'


----------



## RonBurgundy (Jun 26, 2018)

The pax are lucky if I’m wearing underwear!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Any shirt that still fits me.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Wrangler 4-way flex jeans.

They're stretchy, which makes them comfortable for being in the car hours at a time. Traditional denim blues plus other colors for a khaki-ish look.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Wife beaters & jogging suits are the only way I roll, leather gloves on colder days too.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

My favorite shirt for driving UBER by far is this one. It has one small image on the chest over my heart, the other image takes up the entire back of the shirt. I need to get 4 more made for everyday of the week.


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

Now and again I consider rocking a pink shirt draped in leopard mink, with Velcro sneakers ala Macklemore, but chicken out and end up wearing a comfortable, unassuming Kohl's henley and decent jeans with a little stretch to them.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Then there are times I want to break out my Randy Savage attire


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

New2This said:


> Then there are times I want to break out my Randy Savage attire
> 
> View attachment 264686
> View attachment 264687


Is that because you like the fashion? Or you want to wrestle your pax?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Steve_TX said:


> Is that because you like the fashion? Or you want to wrestle your pax?


Fashion. Plus hopefully the colors will get me puke fees. 

For variety I'll break out the Jesse Ventura feather boa


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

yankdog said:


> Assless chaps


Ohh the like a mullet. Business in the front, party in the back.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Jeans and chains, that's all I need, sucka


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

RoWode12 said:


> I get what you're saying-but I'm just a regular, boring, cisgender female. I just wanted to use that avatar because I love that episode of family guy where Peter "signs up" to be an Uber Driver.
> 
> I also don't want people to assume that I'm female and take anything I have to say less seriously.


What in the he(double hockey sticks) is "cisgender" ? If anything is going to get you taken not seriously I think it's that. Other than that the dudes in the room are pretty chivalrous to the rideshare ladies (from my years of experience on here).


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ubernomics said:


> What in the he(double hockey sticks) is "cisgender" ?


Cis gender is the opposite of trans gender.

It derives from chemistry, actually. I learned it in my first class in organic chemistry.

Christine


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> It's a reference to an old song by a group called.........LMFAO. Note the shirt on the singer to the right
> 
> View attachment 264539
> 
> ...


OMG!!! Is that the video where everyone shakes their junk in Speedos?!


----------



## KomediAnne (Oct 8, 2018)

I like to dress up, like business casual because I sometimes pick up applications or ask managers about hiring, or just need to feel confident. People give me their business cards. I typically wear a long sleeve top with a collar or high neck, pants, and a long coverup, like a sweater, blazer, cardigan (longer than my hips and booty). I like pockets and I sometimes carry concealed personal defense items like a tatical pen or perfume spray that smells so god awful you would use it as bathroom freshner: In case I need to squirt a would be assailant in the eyes, like cheap cherry blossom potpouri pepper spray. I wear closed toe flats, like able to run in, or walk long distances. I also slip off my right shoe because I like to feel the petals. I work in S. FL, so it rains alot and I keep an extra shirt in my gym bag just in case it gets wet. I like cargo pants and I never wear skirts or dresses unless it is a Sunday after church on my way home, and always with leggings or tights under. I go to yoga often so I might have sneakers, leggings, a long tunic with sparkles after 11pm. I like to go online from the library or gym, not from home because I am a procrastinator and I won't get dressed or proper hygeine unless I go somewhere, like a cafe, park, or plaza. I like to work part-time. I currently live near a casino so I will try that soon, especially for NYE. I like dressing like a concierge... or hostess. I put sparkly necklaces on, but light on makeup and simple nailpolish and earrings. Hair usually up. One week I wear reds, oranges, purples, browns, next is blues, greens, teals, next is grays blacks, next is ivory, white, creme, yellow, so I can wash a load of the same darks or lights. I also plan my outfits for 7 days ahead. I enjoy fashion. It inspires me to work. I like feminine twists on tomboyish style. That way... if I run into someone interesting I won't be as shy. I cover up most of my skin because I used to work as a bikini model and wearing clothes to earn money is an incredible luxury! I still workout, but now I can eat whatever I want. Less men give me unwanted attention now that I gained weight. I am alot nicer & happier. I dress like a school teacher. Colorful, and stretchy fabrics that give. Conservative. I don't look my age of 41 or sound it. I pull my few grays out but I should let them grow out so I can be taken seriously as a manager. I am a part time University student. I uber to pay off student loans and for car insuranse.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

KomediAnne said:


> I like to dress up, like business casual because I sometimes pick up applications or ask managers about hiring, or just need to feel confident. People give me their business cards. I typically wear a long sleeve top with a collar or high neck, pants, and a long coverup, like a sweater, blazer, cardigan (longer than my hips and booty). I like pockets and I sometimes carry concealed personal defense items like a tatical pen or perfume spray that smells so god awful you would use it as bathroom freshner: In case I need to squirt a would be assailant in the eyes, like cheap cherry blossom potpouri pepper spray. I wear closed toe flats, like able to run in, or walk long distances. I also slip off my right shoe because I like to feel the petals. I work in S. FL, so it rains alot and I keep an extra shirt in my gym bag just in case it gets wet. I like cargo pants and I never wear skirts or dresses unless it is a Sunday after church on my way home, and always with leggings or tights under. I go to yoga often so I might have sneakers, leggings, a long tunic with sparkles after 11pm. I like to go online from the library or gym, not from home because I am a procrastinator and I won't get dressed or proper hygeine unless I go somewhere, like a cafe, park, or plaza. I like to work part-time. I currently live near a casino so I will try that soon, especially for NYE. I like dressing like a concierge... or hostess. I put sparkly necklaces on, but light on makeup and simple nailpolish and earrings. Hair usually up. One week I wear reds, oranges, purples, browns, next is blues, greens, teals, next is grays blacks, next is ivory, white, creme, yellow, so I can wash a load of the same darks or lights. I also plan my outfits for 7 days ahead. I enjoy fashion. It inspires me to work. I like feminine twists on tomboyish style. That way... if I run into someone interesting I won't be as shy. I cover up most of my skin because I used to work as a bikini model and wearing clothes to earn money is an incredible luxury! I still workout, but now I can eat whatever I want. Less men give me unwanted attention now that I gained weight. I am alot nicer & happier. I dress like a school teacher. Colorful, and stretchy fabrics that give. Conservative. I don't look my age of 41 or sound it. I pull my few grays out but I should let them grow out so I can be taken seriously as a manager. I am a part time University student. I uber to pay off student loans and for car insuranse.


Would it be safe to say you're really into clothes?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Personally, I like the colors purple, pink, or black for my shirts, Always pull overs, often graphic art t-shirts from The Mountain.com. The one with the angry saber tooth tiger really lets the pax know how I generally feel.
For pants..... a little more complicated. When I was obese I wore only 3x lg sweat pants. Now, because I am losing significant amounts of weight (35 pounds in 1 month.... nearly dying of total liver failure and a week in the ICU turns out to be a great was to kick start a diet!!!!) Now I need to lose about another 25 pounds before the doctors at Yale New Haven Hospital will do a total knee replacement of my right knee. A month later, the left knee gets the same treatment
Despite the surgery, I will probably continuee to wear sweats. The elastic band makes it comparatively easy topull junior out and pee in a cup, even if you are on I 95 doing 60!


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Honestly, I drive in colder months, at places when sheep need rides. Uber is a joke, it's never been about safety, just about greed, like donald trump and all the republicans in need of a sinner, its old & tired like the weeds that grow in peoples way. They get removed. Or sprayed.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Ribak said:


> Depends on the weather.


Totally Agree, it's about to get warm here in Oz...


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I drive early AM and get dressed in the dark so's not to wake up the Mrs. On a good day, my outfit will actually match. And I don't worry about what it is, as long as it's comfortable.



SaintCl89 said:


> New York. Just don't like wearing a jacket while I'm driving. Bothers me. I'm weird.


 I'm with you. I will leave my house in the dead of the Boston winter without a jacket because driving with one on drives me nuts.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Quick-release plastic-buckled belt. There is _no_ advantage in having the belly uncomfortably restrained and overhanging your jeans and belt while driving. You can unbuckle with the left hand while driving without the pax noticing / thinking that you are about to bring Percy out to say hello. Rebuckling when you get out to load luggage etc is also a "snap".


Where can I get me one of these? My man-girth makes my regular belts scream for mercy!



Rolling Resistance said:


> Anyone rocking the Lyft 1K Club jacket?


2 1/2 years in, 326 rides on Lyft. Don't imagine I will ever see one of these.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> I will leave my house in the dead of the Boston winter without a jacket because driving with one on drives me nuts


When I lived in Los Angeles, I started keeping an old jacket in the back of my car year round. The wind off the ocean can be chilly when you're in the beach cities.

C


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> When I lived in Los Angeles, I started keeping an old jacket in the back of my car year round. The wind off the ocean can be chilly when you're in the beach cities.
> 
> C


I keep a light jacket in the trunk. Takes no space. You never know when you will get stranded in the middle of nowhere with a flat at 315am, no cell service...


----------



## LadyJ8A (Oct 11, 2018)

black turtleneck..............sigh...yeah


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

KomediAnne said:


> I like to dress up, like business casual because . I uber to pay off student loans and for car insuranse.


Wow!
Change your Hair a little and you look like Katy Perry.
Nice.

I am not wearing this myself, but my GF does:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> Where can I get me one of these? My man-girth makes my regular belts scream for mercy!


eBay has them; Amazon probably does too for around 10 bucks.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Snowblind said:


> Wow!
> Change your Hair a little and you look like Katy Perry.
> Nice.
> 
> ...


What an apt message to small-minded moderators who take great offense at some modern clothing yet sees the fundamental message here as sweet. (I'm fine with it by the way).


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

DocT said:


> That was my second guess. My daughter has a majority of the princess dresses, and I just can't keep up with all of them.
> Tinkerbell
> Moana
> Elsa (3 styles: pre-coronation, coronation, and spring)
> ...


That list are all Uber pax.
So many princesses...


----------

